# Any MF 1600 series on here??



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey All,

Been here a while, and wondered if there are many 1600 series tractors out there?

Here is ours.


Last pic together ever...










Only one stayed, but the other 2, especially the Ol' 35 will be missed, and never forgotten.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Cool pictures. What year is the fully enclosed MF?


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

kau said:


> Cool pictures. What year is the fully enclosed MF?


It is a 2010 1635, the MF 35 is a 1959 model, and the 1523 is a 2007. Traded both for the 1635, and rear finish mower. Love it.


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Nice lookin tractors. The new AGCO looks good! With a roomy cab.


----------

